# SB 9 owners!!!



## Jim F (Nov 13, 2020)

Could the owner of a B or A model help a guy out?
I need the dimensions for 2 step pulleys.
I can make a drive pulley, but need dimensions, I need dimensions for the driven so I can have one made.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## brino (Nov 14, 2020)

Hi Jim,

Mine is a ~1939 Model 9A (with screw-cutting gearbox and power cross feed), Catalog number 409-R, with taper attachment.

However, my spindle flat pulleys are 3-step, not 2-step.......or do you mean that you need all the dimensions for both of these pulleys?

-brino


----------



## Manual Mac (Nov 14, 2020)

I’m also not sure what exactly pulley(s) you are referring to.
Brino, it appears you have the Junior version of the SB9. Probably a very late one in ‘39.
I guess SB made both versions (Junior & workshop) in the late 30’s. My workshop was made in Apr ‘38.
I believe the Junior was a bit heavier than the workshop.


----------



## Jim F (Nov 14, 2020)

They had 6, 12 and 16 speed versions.
The motor pulley and countershaft pulley were stepped.
After doing some digging at Vintage Machine, I found they used several different size motor pulleys.
I found from 2 to 5 " pulleys.
From that info, I made a chart for spindle speeds using the 10" countershaft pulley.
I could get a low of 243 to a high of 1916 spindle speeds in direct drive.


----------



## finsruskw (Nov 15, 2020)

Are you talking the drive pulley on the motor??
I could use that info as well as I only have the single pulley on my replacement motor that came with the lathe when I got it last spring.


----------



## Jim F (Nov 15, 2020)

finsruskw said:


> Are you talking the drive pulley on the motor??
> I could use that info as well as I only have the single pulley on my replacement motor that came with the lathe when I hot it last spring.


Yes, the A and B models had the 2 step motor and countershaft pulleys as options.
My replacement motor has a 3" pulley with a 1/2" shaft, 1/3 HP, 1725 RPM.
See my previous post , I linked an chart of aprox. spindle speeds various motor pulleys.


----------



## finsruskw (Nov 15, 2020)

Then I'm in the same boat as you are.
Should be somewhere one could buy the correct pulley I would think.
Not sure what size shaft is on my motor without going to look.


----------



## Jim F (Nov 15, 2020)

finsruskw said:


> Then I'm in the same boat as you are.
> Should be somewhere one could buy the correct pulley I would think.
> Not sure what size shaft is on my motor without going to look.


McMaster-Carr has the individual pulleys.
Mine uses a 5/8" belt.
I should have some actual readings Mon. evening. My tool man should have my no contact tachometer.


----------



## Jim F (Nov 19, 2020)

What spindle speeds are the vfd guys getting?


----------



## tobnpr (Nov 19, 2020)

Jim F said:


> What spindle speeds are the vfd guys getting?



Way more than what I'd run it at for any length of time...
Plain cast iron bearings aren't made for running at well-into four figure speeds. It'll burn them up.


----------



## derf (Nov 19, 2020)

I ran into the same problem awhile back.........this may help https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/9a-project-completed.72707/


----------



## sdelivery (Nov 28, 2020)

Jim F said:


> Could the owner of a B or A model help a guy out?
> I need the dimensions for 2 step pulleys.
> I can make a drive pulley, but need dimensions, I need dimensions for the driven so I can have one made.
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## sdelivery (Nov 28, 2020)

sdelivery said:


> View attachment 345690
> View attachment 345692


----------



## splinter1000 (Nov 30, 2020)

South Bend pulley dimensions:


----------



## finsruskw (Dec 1, 2020)

I need a microscope to tread that!!
can you take a good picture of it and post that instead??
Or link to where you got it?


----------



## splinter1000 (Dec 1, 2020)

please try: https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...hUKEwis24eWjK3tAhXhOn0KHf-8BLgQMygAegUIARCkAQ


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 1, 2020)

I enlarged the photo and took a screenshot for you @finsruskw


----------



## zuhnc (Dec 2, 2020)

The pictures are nice, but the flash is washing out all the pertinent information :-(.  zuhnc


----------



## sdelivery (Dec 3, 2020)

zuhnc said:


> The pictures are nice, but the flash is washing out all the pertinent information :-(.  zuhnc


Sorry for the quality of the pictures


----------

